# iTunes Store "La Qualité du Service Aprés-Vente"



## didval67 (7 Septembre 2008)

<b>Rappel des faits</b>
Il y a quelques semaines j'ai rencontré un problème avec mon iPod Touch. Lors d'un branchement avec mon PC pour le recharger, celui ci a pris la liberté de m'écraser une bonne partie des morceaux que j'avais acheté sur iTunes Store. Après plusieurs correspondances avec iTunes Store j'ai obtenu satisfaction pour les morceaux de musique que j'avais perdu. 
<b>iTunes Store la Qualité du service aprés-vente avant tout !</b>
Je tiens à signaler à tous ceux qui ont des problèmes avec iTunes Store de ne pas hésiter à les contacter. Réponses conviviales trés rapide en dehors du week-end (délai: Quelques heures aprés, en journée...), Explications précises, propositions des différents solutions à votre problème, (en restant bien évidement dans le sujet iTunes Store). Aprés avoir épuisé toutes les solutions possibles, si les problèmes persistent, iTunes Store vous propose de télécharger votre compte des achats que vous avez perdu.

*Je tenais à faire cet article pour rassurer les personnes qui rencontrent où, qui vont rencontré différents problèmes liés au téléchargement. *

J'ai été impressionné par la qualité de ce service et j'ai vraiment eu la sensation d'un suivi et d'une prise en main complète de mes problèmes sur mon iPod Touch par ce service.
Félicitations à iTunes Stores et bon courage à tous...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour le témoignage.

La qualité se ressent dans les produits, et lorsqu'il y a un problème, le SAV répond "Présent"! 

Merci.


----------



## fandipod (7 Septembre 2008)

Oui Apple et Itunes Store on un très bon service après-vente!! Après cette remarque on peut écrire apple avec un grand A : Apple


----------



## poulpino (17 Octobre 2008)

Merci, c'est la question que je me posais. J'ai moi-même perdu une dizaine de morceaux achetés sur l'i-tune store et j'aimerais les récupérer. Ou et comment contacter le service après-vente. Il y a un numéro? c'est par internet? Merci.


----------

